# Motorbike, Minibike, light Motorcycle Show and Swap Meet  June 12, 2021   Read More for 2022



## mikecuda (Jun 12, 2021)

Today on the grounds of the beautiful AACA Museum in Hershey, PA we had out 1st annual motorbike, minibike and light weight motorcycle show and swap meet.  We are planning a antique and muscle bike show and swap meet in combination with the Event we had today.  I'll be on the planning Committee for the Bicycle show and swap meet for 2022.  Our 1st Event was very nice.  I personally bought whizzer parts cheap $20 each, (see my photos) there was Johnson motor wheel parts. I bought a Dana 3 speed transmission for a scooter/bicycle for $20. I also (pictured) bought a 28" wooden bicycle wheel not warped for $20. Anyway..........I just wanted to give a heads up on our plans for 2022.


----------



## mikecuda (Jun 12, 2021)

I forgot to take a photo of the factory Cushman trike that ran.  It was offered at $3,800.   Pretty cool piece.  Some great bargain swere there.  Whizzer stuff was cheap.  I also bought a Whizzer ML5B Carb for $20.  All complete.


----------



## catfish (Jun 12, 2021)

Thanks for the photos!


----------



## mikecuda (Jun 12, 2021)

My purchases from there today.  Each items was no more than $20..


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 15, 2021)

I had one of these MB 5 Honda 2 strokes back when they were fairly new. which got me into riding real motorcycles. Kawasaki 750, and a Ninja 900 followed. now I have a 72 BMW. 

50 CC's, 13,000 RPM redline. 45 MPH top speed in a tuck. mine had a fairing and a loud pipe as well.


----------



## tessywhits (Mar 14, 2022)

I attended this event and was very happy when I could purchase a Harley-Davidson Deluxe in near-perfect condition. I had been dreaming about this bike ever since I saw it at my neighbor's house when I was a kid. I have been looking for this model at various shows for a long time but never found it. Thanks to your show, I found this model in almost perfect condition, the only problem was the wheels and that I was able to cope with them thanks to sticky-stuff.co.uk. I want to thank you for being able to make my childhood dream come true. I hope you will be doing many more events like this. Good luck with your business!


----------



## mikecuda (Mar 14, 2022)

tessywhits said:


> I attended this event and was very happy when I could purchase a Harley-Davidson Deluxe in near-perfect condition. I had been dreaming about this bike ever since I saw it at my neighbor's house when I was a kid. I have been looking for this model at various shows for a long time but never found it. Thanks to your show, I found this model in almost perfect condition, the only problem was the wheels and that I was able to cope with them thanks to sticky-stuff.co.uk. I want to thank you for being able to make my childhood dream come true. I hope you will be doing many more events like this. Good luck with your business!



We have scheduled another Event for June 2022.   Check the AACA Museum website for the date and details.  i hope to have one of my vintage cycles there on display.


----------

